# Mikey Crossed the Bridge Today...



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

First off, let me thank everyone who gave such wonderful suggestions in attempting to save Mikey and get him to a point where he could to make a full recovery. However, we took him to the Vet today and although we could have feasibly done more for him in the end, I am not sure it would have alleviated his suffering. At the end, he was shivering constantly, his jaw had stiffened making him unable to eat on his own, his fur was falling out, his gait was very unsteady and he walked in circles; he was displaying symptoms of neurological damage along with violent bouts of vomiting, and he had lost .25 lbs in the 3 weeks we had him instead of gaining any weight. The doctor thinks that although he tested negative for FIP that was what was responsible for his constant deteriorating condition.

Unfortunately, I had to make one of the hardest decicions I have ever had to make, and chose not to prolong his suffering any longer. Kittenhood is supposed to be the best time of a cat's life, and poor Mikey was just slowly wasting away. Mikey never learned how to play or use the litter box, but in the short time he was with us, he learned he was loved and that some humans can be kind and caring. As we watched his young life slip away from him before it ever really began, and his weak breath stop altogether, I felt a sense of peace because I knew he no longer needed to be in any type of pain.

He will always be in our hearts. He was a little angel, who deserved so much more, but sometimes mother nature is cruel. We feel blessed in having had him in our lives, and we chose to keep his ashes so he will always be physically near us even if it's not in this life!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! So sorry that you lost him. That is so sad.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

It's so sad when they never really get to enjoy life, maybe for souls like Mikey the get a do over.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry Mikey wasn't improving, but now he is free of the pain and misery.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

...

....I am very, very sorry. But it was the best thing for him. 
You are a great person. Thank you for all the love you gave to this little one.

Un abrazo atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so saddened by the news. How heartbreaking. He understood love and comfort in the midst of his battle. You were a saint to rescue, love, devote your heart and soul to him. You gave him a gift of not having to endure suffering that FIP subjects cats to. Run free sweet boy. You were loved by many, even thru the internet!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

It's never an easy decision to have to make but did what was best for him. Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I think that Mikey's soul will get a chance to live a full life, and that he will be born into a lovely family that spoils him. And you taught his soul love, and a part of you will go with him on wherever his journey takes him. Bless you for all the care and love you gave him. RIP sweet little baby.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry! Life sometimes just isn't fair but it's good he is no longer suffering. Bless you for all the love and care you gave him.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You gave Mikey everything he could have wished for. For the short time he was here, he knew how loved his was.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss and for Mikey's. It sounds like he was well past any point of recovery. Poor baby. It's never easy to lose one - nor should it be - but losing a baby just seems so unfair. Happy voyage, Mikey. You touched many in your brief time among us.

Dweamgoil, I wish you a peaceful grief.

Laurie


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd been sporadically following the threads on Mikey and yet this was something of a shock. I've very sorry for your loss, you did as much as you could for him. He was so young, this brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you so very much for all your support and condolences. I really hope you all are right and his little soul gets a do over...he deserves it!


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

